# Druck "Probleme" bei PCGH?



## Preylord (11. März 2011)

Servus,

hatte dies schonmal vor einer ganzen Weile an eure Redaktion gemailt scheint aber untergegangen zu sein 

Folgendes Problem: Irgendwie scheint der Druck der Hefte anders zu sein als der der PC Games...

Ich habe es jetzt schon seeehr oft gehabt das ich in einem Heft lese und mir im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes
die Druckerschwärze an den Händen bleibt! Zudem verschmiert dann an dieser Stelle auch der Text 
Dies Betrifft auch das Cover.

Bevor irgendwelche Scherzkekse jetzt den PH Wert meines Handschweißes messen wollen...dieses Problem
habe ich nur bei PCGH Hefte...leider. (Selbst bei frisch gewaschenen,trockenen Griffeln)

Klingt vielleicht lächerlich für manche aber mich nervt das zumal es das Heft verschandelt.

Bei PC-Games gabs das noch NIE! Weiß nicht ob ihr (wie anzunehmen) in der selben Druckerei seid...aber
irgendwas machen die bei eurem Heft was anders!!!

Könntet ihr das vielleicht mal nachhaken?   

Mfg


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. März 2011)

Hi,

PCGH hat anderes Papier als PC Games, das ist im Wesentlichen der Unterschied. IT-Magazine haben insgesamt eher das PCGH-Papier, bei Spielemagazinen wird "teureres" Papier eingesetzt.


----------



## Gast1111 (11. März 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> PCGH hat anderes Papier als PC Games, das ist im Wesentlichen der Unterschied. IT-Magazine haben insgesamt eher das PCGH-Papier, bei Spielemagazinen wird "teureres" Papier eingesetzt.


 
Wieso nehmt ihr nicht das selbe Papier wie PCG? Wenn man in größeren Mengen bestellt (Halt Computec) dann sollte der Preis des Papiers doch etwas runtergehen, vllt. bekommt ihr von PCG die Differenz und schwupps ist kein
Minus mehr da


----------



## Leandros (11. März 2011)

Warum wird den Papier niedrigerer Qualität verwendet?

Habe das Problem nämlich manchmal auch, nur bei der PCGH. Die CT nutzt auch anderes, oder?


----------



## Preylord (11. März 2011)

Danke für die Aufklärung Thilo...aber ist der (Finanzielle) Unterschied wirklich so groß das Unsereins die PCGH nur mit Handschuhen lesen kann?  

Mfg


----------



## B00 (11. März 2011)

Ist mir nie aufgefallen.
Das einzige was mir immer wieder auffällt ist, dass wenn man schwitzt, dass sich dann das Gedruckte auflöst und verwischt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Wieso nehmt ihr nicht das selbe Papier wie PCG? Wenn man in größeren Mengen bestellt (Halt Computec) dann sollte der Preis des Papiers doch etwas runtergehen,





Leandros schrieb:


> Warum wird den Papier niedrigerer Qualität verwendet?


 
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die Auflage von PCGH bereits groß genug für maximale Rabatte ist und somit ein klarer Preisunterschied besteht. Ein Spielemagazin, dass viele Bilder in hoher Qualität drucken muss, ohne dass was durchscheint oder verwischt hat die Wahl nicht, PCGH kann aber Geld sparen.
(und bei mir hat sich noch nie was aufgelöst)


----------



## DaxTrose (12. März 2011)

Dass sich der Druck verwischen lässt, kann ich bestätigen und finde es auch nicht so prickelnd! Gerade, wenn ich das Magazin als Abonnent schon samstags in den Händen halte, habe ich das Gefühl, es ist noch gar nicht richtig trocken und überall im Heft sehe ich meine Fingerabdrücke. Das gibt sich mit der Zeit, aber auch noch Tage später lässt sich die Schrift verwischen.
Ich finde die Papierqualität nicht besonders und verstehe auch nicht, warum es beim Spielemagazin wichtiger sein soll als beim IT-Magazin. Vor allem, weil in der PCGH sehr oft Beispielfotos (Bildqualität) und kleine Tabellen abgedruckt werden. Gerade weil sich PCGH auch mit Spielen und High-End Hardware beschäftigt, würde es meiner Meinung nach zum Magazin passen - ähnlich wie beim SFT-Magazin. 
Ich kann mich an einen Versuch (ich glaube letztes Jahr) erinnern, bei dem in der Premium Ausgabe Papier getestet wurde. Was ist daraus eigentlich geworden? 
Nach meiner Meinung hatte das beste Papier zum Schluss das PCGHX-Magazin. Aber das wäre dann wohl doch zu luxuriös.


----------



## Preylord (12. März 2011)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> ...habe ich das Gefühl, es ist noch gar nicht richtig trocken und überall im Heft sehe ich meine Fingerabdrücke. Das gibt sich mit der Zeit, aber auch noch Tage später lässt sich die Schrift verwischen.



Dito,genau mein "Problem"...

Zumal ich den Unterschied Gamer/IT Magazin nicht nachvollziehen kann  ich sehe jetzt nicht das Foto/Grafiken/Skalentechnisch soooo ein Riesenunterschied zur PC Games besteht (Vollseitige Screenshots lasse ich mal gelten)

Und da ich auch eifriger Chip und Ct´ Leser bin (die ich jetzt mal in diese Riege zähle) konnte ich dort solch ein Problem nie feststellen...selbst Druckfrisch.

Mfg


----------



## B00 (15. März 2011)

Was sagt denn PCGH dazu, das die Hefte schnell verwischen und verschmieren ?


----------



## Freakless08 (16. März 2011)

Ansonsten fallen mir ct , iX, Linux User und Linux Magazin ein die dicke(re)s Papier verwenden.
Preislich sind die Hefte allerdings auch "teurer".

Da muss der Verlag selbst abschätzen was besser ist - schließlich könnte eine Preiserhöhung auch Verlust von Lesern bedeuten - oder auch Gewinn wegen besserer Papierqualität (aber eher mMn. geringer).

Ich finde es wiederum nicht so schlimm. Die getestete Hardware ist eh schnell "überholt" bis auf die Info Artikel die doch öfter mal ein nachlesen Wert sind - Ich finde das mit den Artikel auf DVD soweit dann doch gut gelöst - wenn jedes Jahr das vorrige Jahr auf DVD gepresst werden würde..... ---- ich schweife ab 

Die Seiten sind wirklich etwas dünn und das Problem mit der Farbe hatte ich auch bei ein/zwei Ausgaben allerdings finde ich das jetzt nicht so tragisch da die Hefte bei mir eh nach spätestens einem Jahr zum Recycling wegen Platzmangel gehen.


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2011)

Seid dem ich meine PCGH's Einscanne um sie besser "Lagern" zukönnen, habe ich auch keine Probleme mehr. (Natürlich NUR auf meinem Rechner, bin ehrlicher Käufer!)
Die CT's halten alle, habe noch welche von 1993 hier liegen


----------



## BikeRider (16. März 2011)

Ich find auch, dass die Hefte bei schwitzigen Fingern schnell verwischen.


----------



## Lotz24 (16. März 2011)

Die HardwareLuxx hatt auch besseres Papier, da perlt sogar Wasser dran ab


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. März 2011)

Aus Spaß machen wir das jedenfalls nicht. Wir hätten gern auch dickes "Wertpapier", das ist finanziell aber nicht drin.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. März 2011)

Komisch, bis jetzt hatte ich keine derartigen Probleme


----------



## Gast20141127 (17. März 2011)

Hatte auch noch keine Probleme damit.
Bis das Heft bei uns in Österreich im Laden liegt, meistens 5 Tage später als in D,ist die Farbe wohl trocken.
Allerdings kann man wegen der Papierqualität bei Bildqualität vergleichenden Screenshots oft kaum Unterschiede erkennen.
Speziell wenn auch dann noch 3 nebeneinander sind, und die Bilder dann sehr klein sind.
Für solche Seiten ein besseres Papier zu verwenden dürfte doch kein grosses Problem darstellen.

*
@Freakless08*
Was ist an der c´t jetzt bitte teuer? Habe die 6/11 vor mir liegen: 264 Seiten, incl. DVD für €3.70. (Österreich €3.90)
Der Preisunterschied zu uns in Österreich ist mit 20Cent mehr auch sehr moderat. Für die PCGH zahle ich 50Cent mehr als in Deutschland!(DVD Ausgabe)


----------



## Preylord (17. März 2011)

@PCGH_Raff

Kannst/Darfst du da mal Zahlen nennen? Mich würde jetzt wirklich interessieren über welchen Preisunterschied wir
hier reden...

Mfg


----------



## BikeRider (17. März 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Aus Spaß machen wir das jedenfalls nicht. Wir hätten gern auch dickes "Wertpapier", das ist finanziell aber nicht drin.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Mir ist egal, wie dick das Papier ist. solange es nicht bei schwitzigen Händen verwischt.


----------



## Freakless08 (20. März 2011)

gustlegga schrieb:


> *
> @Freakless08*
> Was ist an der c´t jetzt bitte teuer? Habe die 6/11 vor mir liegen: 264 Seiten, incl. DVD für €3.70. (Österreich €3.90)
> Der Preisunterschied zu uns in Österreich ist mit 20Cent mehr auch sehr moderat. Für die PCGH zahle ich 50Cent mehr als in Deutschland!(DVD Ausgabe)


Hm. Stimmt. Hatte die Preise mit der CT wohl irgendwie durcheinander gebracht.


----------

